
Is LinkedIn still relevant? - MilnerRoute
https://ask.slashdot.org/story/19/01/05/0511239/ask-slashdot-is-linkedin-still-relevant
======
JSeymourATL
> Posted by EditorDavid

EditorDavid is simply trying to manufacture controversy.

In the 2018 fiscal year, LinkedIn revenue stood at $5.3 billion. That's HIGHLY
relevant.

> [http://www.businessofapps.com/data/linkedin-
> statistics/](http://www.businessofapps.com/data/linkedin-statistics/)

